# this is a great tool



## REME (Apr 30, 2009)

What site?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ditto…....what site?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

bench dogs?


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Tres….what site?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure what site


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

This has sure gave me some ideas.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice dogs


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Dogs are great until they eat your project you're working on.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

so I take it you like this program, tell is more about the Pro's and Con's


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

hahaha "bench dogs"


----------

